# valmiiksi kontallamme



## Gavril

Päivää,

I just saw the following in an Uusi Suomi column:



> Mutta; onko tämä varanto jo jossain mielen syövereissä suunnitteilla bisnekseksi – vesiputki Eurooppaan ja jos on, niin olemmeko tämänkin bisneksen edessä jo valmiiksi kontallamme myyntimiesten edessä?Ollaanko osinkoja jo jakamassa?



What does "kontallamme" mean in this context? My guess is,

"... in the face of even this business, have we already been numbed into readiness [= submission?] before the salespeople?"

Does this sound right?

Kiitos


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would say "ready to grovel".


----------



## etrade

...or _polvillaan myyntimiesten edessä. _Google: _on all fours, down for_


----------



## Gwydda

This might make more sense if you think of the verb "kontata" (to go an all fours or to crawl), used of how babies move about. _Kontallaan _and _kontata_ both share the same etymology: "_kontt_i", which used to mean "jalka, sääri, kinttu, koipi". _Kontio_ (another word for _karhu_) most likely shares the same history.
_
Kontio konttaa kontallaan._


----------

